# Lee Priest as a youngster



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Just thought people might like to see Lee's development through his teenage years (if they haven't already):

Lee at 12










Lee at 15-16



















Lee at 19










And at 21


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Amazing how he knew so young what he was going to do and then excelled at it...


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Ridiculous genetics! Fair play for the effort put in from such a young age tho.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what awesome pics!! amazing


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing how young he knew he was going to be a bodybuilder with the genetics to go with it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

he is a frikkin freak...comes from a strong bodybuilding background...!!!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Talk about dedecation.....


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Is he really 12 in the first one?!! Fvck me, I was smaller at 18.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Holy ****, real impressive, great genetics. Does anyone know what age he started gear?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The size and developement of him in the 15-16 pic is mind blowing.

The one at 12 shows brilliant promise but isn't as mind blowing, surely we all remember a few kids at school that showed that kind of potential.

I know I had a good few mates that were skinny and had abs etc all through school, maybe not so much these days of low activity and junk food


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant pics mate,thanks for posting:thumbup1:

Now thats great genetics,even @ such a young age you could see it


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> The size and developement of him in the 15-16 pic is mind blowing.
> 
> The one at 12 shows brilliant promise but isn't as mind blowing, surely we all remember a few kids at school that showed that kind of potential.
> 
> I know I had a good few mates that were skinny and had abs etc all through school, maybe not so much these days of low activity and junk food


agree about hte 12 year old, i remeber two boys in my school at a similar age who were lean, abs etc...

however at 15-16 that is crazy- his arm development!!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

An 8 pack at 12 thats amazing.......

One of the best BBers ever IMO.

GHS


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

great pics ..thanks for sharing ..and Lee certainly is one of my favorite, as he is one of the shortest bodybuilder...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

jimbo said:


> Is he really 12 in the first one?!! Fvck me, I was smaller at 18.


I'm smaller at 29!!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

dan ellis said:


> Holy ****, real impressive, great genetics. Does anyone know what age he started gear?


To early by the looks of things!!!!!! I mean does any1 know!! Cos yeah he does have great genetics, but that photo of him at 15/16 years old is unbelievable, i mean i dont think it is possible to look like that without gear!



ragahav said:


> great pics ..thanks for sharing ..and Lee certainly is one of my favorite, as he is one of the shortest bodybuilder...


there was a pic of him posted on here recently, he was showing his arm and looking proper shredded, did look very impressive, i would say he is so short cos he started gear at a young.. no correction! very very young age! Plus pushing his body way too hard at a young age stunts growth, fact.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes but i think his parents and a lot of his family were also very short in height too if i remember right,i'm sure i saw a pic of him with his dad once and they were both like the same height.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Non sense.

If any one has actually met this guy you will realise his genetics are at a different level. I have met no one else who has that kind of genetic make up. His hands are more muscular than most guys who use aas entire bodies and thats no joke the guy is a freak.........

About gear he said in his late teens ie 18-19.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

one of my fav bodybuilders....


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

great shape


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Similar story to Mike Tyson...even at such a young age blew everyone away. Makesme feel very inadequate those pictures.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Similar story to Mike Tyson...even at such a young age blew everyone away. Makesme feel very inadequate those pictures.


all is missing is don king, a rape victim, a prison sentance, bankruptcy...but yes, a similar story :lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all is missing is don king, a rape victim, a prison sentance, bankruptcy...but yes, a similar story :lol:


pmsl:lol:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

stow said:


> pmsl:lol:


ditto


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all is missing is don king, a rape victim, a prison sentance, bankruptcy...but yes, a similar story :lol:


Brilliant :tongue:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all is missing is don king, a rape victim, a prison sentance, bankruptcy...but yes, a similar story :lol:


he was bang out when he bit ronnie's ear off at the 2005 olympia though!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Im sure i read somewhere that he had something where he produces to much test hence why he was so big at such a small age.

amazing genetics either way


----------

